# B&D Smartdriver



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

The Black & Decker Smartdriver is a very handy, very small, cordless power screwdriver. Like most screwguns, it has a torque-limiting clutch and a work light. It also has a couple of features other cordless drill/ driver manufacturers should copy. The first is so obvious that I’m surprised it took so long for anyone to figure out: when the direction switch is in the neutral position, squeezing the trigger will turn just the work light on. It’s very handy in dark corners or confined spaces.
The second feature is a slide-out magnetic screw holder that positions the screw on the bit. Again, very handy in a confined spot.
The tool uses 3.8 volts of lithium-ion power and turns 180 rpm. It is slow but has enough torque to drive 2 ½ deck screws with ease.
The tool comes with a recharging station that holds the driver and provides storage for a variety of included bits.
Now for the bad news. It hasn’t yet, but the screw holder looks like it could break off at any moment. The battery management is downright scary: there is no low voltage cutoff (the instructions simply tell you to stop using the tool when it slows down) and the charger seems to be the ubiquitous ‘wall wart’ . This is a poor design at best. Lithium-ion batteries can turn pyrotechnic or be damaged if overused and overcharged. I never charge mine unattended.
Only time will tell how long the batteries last.

Bottom line: A very useful little tool that unfortunately looks to have a short life span due to poor battery management. Normally priced at $30, I bought mine at a Black & Decker mall store on sale for $15. I should have bought two.


----------

